# Anyone else have a monkey dog?



## ElGranto (Jan 19, 2012)

Sometimes we think Odin might be part monkey.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

sooo cute.

Today at the dog park. Oso not only jumped on the bench, but onto the seat and up over the back in a split second.

Looked like crazy monkey behavior to me.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Boy does that look familiar! Hilarious!

Our Sadie has stood on the BACK of our sofa - and it's not against a wall. She is constantly draping herself over the arms of chairs.

I think they might be part dog, part mountain goat.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

VB, my Ozkar likes sleeping up on the back of the sofa! He falls asleep on the three inches of leather on the top of the seatbacks. I don't know how he doesn't fall off more often.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

My son has been calling Copper Monkey for about a year. It is now Munka, Munka, Munka and Copper comes running with tail wagging high!


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol!! Holly is the same way!! Her nickname is "kitty" because she's always climbing the backs of the sofas lol


----------

